# Cat keeps peeing on our kitchen side



## aimeewest (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, 

We have a 5 year old male neutered cat & for the last couple of weeks he has been peeing on the kitchen side. Not everynight but nearly. About 3 months ago we started shuting him downstairs at night as I am pregnant & we dont want him upstairs at night with a newborn. So we thought we would start shuting him down before baby arrives. He has only started the peeing in the last couple of weeks.

Also we have to lock him in a room when we get visitors as he attacks them, he growls and bites them and always draws blood. There are a few people that can come around and he is not bothered by. But even the gas man he will try going for. 

We just dont know what to do.... Our baby is due this Sunday and we are praying he will be ok as otherwise we may have to get rid of him and really dont want to but no one would take him as he would attack them! 

I hope i have posted this is the right section - i have spent the last 30 minutes trying to find out where i post a new post?! lol

Thanks
Aimee


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, not meaning to be derogatory as I am sure you have, just trying to clarify stuff, but I am assuming he has a litter tray available? Do you have to move the litter tray at all when he gets shut out the room? Does he have access to outside while shut away?

I would imagine he is unsettled by this change of routine and showing distaste, he may not like where the litter tray is positioned too? Have you changed to a new litter recently? He may not like that if you have. Try and make sure the tray is put somewhere quiet.

Most importantly, have you had vet check him out? Best to ensure there is no pain, such as a urine infection as I know I was told that if they start peeing in unusual places it can be because they are in pain? But other people will correct me if I am wrong on this.

My cat pees and poos in the bath/sink if he is shut in the house. He does not like using the litter tray at all and I have tried everything, but hes always been this way so thats just him. If he can go outside then thats his preference.

As for your new baby, if it were me, I would try and make the introductions gradual, he may be fine but may not like it when the new addition cries as thats a new noise for him! I would just not leave them alone together ever if you can help it, always supervise, at least til the baby is old enough to know better than to say, grab at your cat.

Hope this helps, if I am wrong then please jump in everyone!!!


----------



## aimeewest (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

His litter tray is in the same place as it always has been - by saying we shut him away we only shut the door that goes upstairs so he has the whole of the downstairs plus his cat flap so he can get in and out of the house. We have been shutting the down stairs door for about 3 months now and it is only the last couple of weeks that he has been peeing? and its not every night. We havent taken him to the vets yet as he did have a urine infection before but refused to pee in his litter tray at all and pee'd everywhere! So where he is only peeing on the kitchen side every other/every few nights i am guessing it is not an infection. I am going to ring the vets and book an appointment though.

My cat always uses his litter tray, we have tried to get rid of it but he refuses to pee outside! So we have a litter tray inside, sheltered outside and in our basement (where we have to put him when we have visitors) which also has a cat flap.

We will always supervise him with our new baby, that is why we have already started shutting him downstairs at night as we will have bedroom doors open and we wanted to do it before baby arrives so he didnt get upset and know it was because of baby - but i am guessing he has already guessed that and he is not happy  

Do you think he will just get used to it or just carry on - he has always slept downstairs anyway but with the door open?! 

We still dont understand why he has to attack nearly every visitor we have - but we now realise we do have to shut him away downstairs and he seems quite happy down there - he uses his litter tray and eats his food.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would have him to the vet, inappropriate urination alongside aggression points to an infection and cat in pain to me.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you bleach your worktops by any chance?


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, I would get the vet to check him out just so you can rule that out. If no problems there, try changing what you clean worktops with, personally I would stick with keepng the door closed and see if things settle, as its only started recently, in my mind there is something bothering him aside from the door being shut... its just working out what it is... hope others can help as I am out of ideas... sorry


----------



## aimeewest (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for your replies... 

He has been aggressive for years - he has just got worse. But he loves us just not many other people!

I do sometimes clean my kitchen side with bleach, i will change it and see if it helps - saying that he hasn't pee'd on the kitchen side for 2 days now?! He really confuses me.

Thanks again... I will call the vets tomorrow thanks.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Have a think ... if he pees on the day or a couple of days after you bleach the sides that may be your answer  Cat's are attracted to bleach as the ammonia smells like a toilet to them


----------



## aimeewest (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!!! 

I haven't cleaned the side for bleach for a few days now and he hasnt pee'd on it?! amazing! 

Still dont understand his aggressive side though... some people he is fine with and he has calmed down a little bit. He seems to go for people who are scared of him.. Which i know animals smell fear which makes them scared but its hard work when we have visitors and our tiny cat attacks them like he is a lion! lol 

Thanks for all your replies... I am hoping the peeing is just down to the bleach and not becuase he is upset we are shutting him down stairs at night.

Thanks


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Slightly off-tangent here, but a good tip for getting your cat used to the sound of babies crying is to go to YouTube.com and type "baby crying" then play the clip. My friend did this with her dog to get him used to it.

Good luck with the birth.


----------

